# Outlook 2003 English vcard Import Notes Feld fehlt



## Bernd_Munich (7. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein merkwürdiges Phänonem: Wenn ich vcards (.vcf Files) z.B. per E-Mail bekomme erfolgt der Import in meine Kontakte immer ohne Notes (Bemerkungsfeld).

Einfacher Test: Kontakt mit Notes exportieren, 
Doppelklick auf die Datei zum öffen - 
Notes sind noch da. 
Dann "Save and Close" - 
Als neuen Kontakt hinzufügen. 
Der Kontakt ist nun doppelt vorhanden - 
Im zweiten Kontakt ist das Notes-Feld leer.

Wird vor dem "Save and Close" das Notes-Feld (geringfügig) geändert wird es mit importiert.

Wer kann den Fehler nachvollziehen und / oder wer hat eine Idee zur Lösung?

Danke Bernd


----------



## IAN (8. April 2005)

Hallo Bernd,
ich glaube Outlook exportiert generell keine Notes-Felder. Du kannst jedoch durch Custom Forms einige Zusatzfunktion integrieren.
Generell solltest Du mit dem Import von .vcf-Cards vorsichtig sein.

Gruß IAN


----------



## Bernd_Munich (8. April 2005)

Hallo IAN,

doch Outlook importiert die Notes-Felder. Siehe meine Testanleitung und speziell meinen Hinweis "Wird vor dem "Save and Close" das Notes-Feld (geringfügig) geändert wird es mit importiert."

Kannst du das so bei dir nachvollziehen? Oder jemand anderes? (Bitte Version und Sprache mit angeben - Danke)

Danke für die Warnung beim Import. Die Herkunft der Karten ist in diesem Fall jedoch vertrauenswürdig.

Bernd


----------



## IAN (8. April 2005)

Gut, beim nächsten mal vergewissere ich mich bevor ich eine Aussage treffe.
Test nachvollzogen, bei mir ist auch nach dem Import das Textfeld gefüllt.
Konfiguartion:
Server: Windows 2003 EnterpriseServer, Exchange Enterprise 2003, Englisch
Client: Windows XP SP2, Englisch, Outlook 2003 SP1 (Office 2003 Premium).
Standard Form IPM.Contacts

IAN


----------



## Bernd_Munich (5. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Bekannter von mir konnte das Problem nun auch nachvollziehen:

Windows XP Prof & Office 2003 deutsch - aktuellste Patches

Bei mir war / ist es

Windows XP Prof & Office 2003 englisch - ebenfalls aktuellste Patches

Ich habe das Problem an Microsoft mit einem Hinweis auf diesen Thread gemeldet.

Ich wünsche euch allen einen schönen Vatertag

Bernd


----------

